# Probleme bei der Installation der Netzwerkkarte

## -=Daedalus#

Hi,

ich bin ein Linux Newbie. Bisher habe ich nur erfahrungen mit Windows. Ich hab mich jetzt nach längerem informieren für Gentoo enschieden. Ist zwar schwieriger aber ich denk mal man lernt es so am besten.

Ich habe mir nun die Installationsanleitung für Gentoo bei http://www.gentoo.de/ ausgedruckt. Dummerweise komme ich schon am anfang nicht weiter. Ich muss ja am anfang den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte installieren. Meine Netzwerkkarte:

Winbond-840

Um den Treiber zu installieren muss ich ja laut der Anleitung folgendes eingeben:

ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/*

ins erste sternchen muss ja: 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 bei mir hin. Beim zweiten komme ich aber nicht weiter. Was muss ich da eingeben? Ich hatte in dme Verzeichnis eine Datei(?) Winbond-840.o gefunden. Weiß nur nicht wie ich diese aktivieren muss.

Ich wäre für euro Hilfe dankbar.

Ciao Daedalus

----------

## Henning

Hi,

na wenn du dir da nicht mal etwas viel vorgenommen hast.

Für den Anfang wäre sicher eine Linux Installation a la Windows angebracht. Da macht sich z.B. SuSE oder Mandrake ganz gut. 

Bei Gentoo wird einfach vorausgesetzt, daß man ein gewisses Linux Grund-Know-How mitbringt.

Diskussion? Überflüssig. Ist einfach so. 

Der Befehl zum Laden von Modulen wäre hier: 'modprobe Winbond-840'

Gruß Henning

----------

## -=Daedalus#

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Gentoo wird einfach vorausgesetzt, daß man ein gewisses Linux Grund-Know-How mitbringt. 
> 
> Diskussion? Überflüssig. Ist einfach so. 
> 
> 

 ´

...mag sein. Ich habe mir aber eben den schweren weg genommen.Bin mich ja auch am inforieren wie was geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Befehl zum Laden von Modulen wäre hier: 'modprobe Winbond-840' 

 

hab ich gemacht. Bin in das Verzeichnis: ls /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ gegangen. hab dann modprobe Winbond-840 eingegeben. Hab auch mit "ls /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/modprode Winbond-840" versucht. Ging alles net.

----------

## jay

Der Befehl ls dient nur zum Anzeigen eines Inhaltsverzeichnisses. Wenn der Winbon Treiber nicht lädt, was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt dann bei Dir?

----------

## -=Daedalus#

...das ist es ja. Ich gehe in das Verzeichnis und gebe dann "# modprobe Winbond-840" ein. Danach passiert nicht. Habe dann wieder "#" am anfang stehen  :Sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *-=Daedalus# wrote:*   

> ...das ist es ja. Ich gehe in das Verzeichnis und gebe dann "# modprobe Winbond-840" ein. Danach passiert nicht. Habe dann wieder "#" am anfang stehen 

 

gehoert das denn nicht so?

----------

## -=Daedalus#

...ich glaub nicht, da

1. kommt keine einzige meldung (denke mir doch das ich wen. ne meldung kriege das irgendwas geklappt hat)

2. Habe ich mir auch maö gedacht das ich es ja vielleicht schon geschafft habe. Hab mich dann dran gesetzt dhcp einzurichten. Dabei bekam ich ne meldung wo ich sah das meine netzztwerkarte eingerichtet werden muss.

Von daher nehme ich an das ich es nicht richtig geschafft habe  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lostSoul

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> gehoert das denn nicht so?

 

Jo, mein ich auch... 

Danach einfach

```
# /sbin/ifconfig eth0 $IP broadcast $IP(hinten einfach ne 255) netmask $NETMASK
```

Wenn du über nen Router ins Internet gehts, noch das

```
# /sbin/route add -net default gw $GTWAY netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1
```

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@lostSoul: ich glaub wir muessen ihn erst davon ueberzeugen, dass modprobe nix sagt, wenn alles passt.

@-=Daedalus#: wennst modprobe hinter dir hast:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2

ping 192.168.0.1
```

und poste dann die ausgabe.

und es ist wirklich keine schande mandrake oder suse zu benutzen. die ham echt brauchbare configtools.

jax

----------

## -=Daedalus#

 :Embarassed:  ok ok   :Laughing:  es läuft. Wenn ich die befehlssätze eingebe die du mir geschrieben hast ändert sich meine Ip sowie mein Broadcast. Das internet läuft schonmal.

Wie kann man denn die ereignisse kopieren kann?

Herzlichden Dank nochmals für eure Hilfe. Ich werd jetzt mal weitermachen. Vielleicht kriege ich das ja die Tage endlich hin mein system zu installieren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wennst ne 3tasten maus hast, einfach den text markieren, dann mit der 3. taste einfuegen, aber wennst ins internet kommst, hats warscheinlich eh funktioniert.

jax

----------

## jay

daedalus: 

Eine Meldung bekommst Du unter Linux in der Regel NUR wenn etwas NICHT geklappt hat  :Smile: 

Wenn Internet läuft würde ich halt da weitermachen, wie es in der Installationsanleitung läuft. Kannst eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen  :Smile: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

und bevor du den kernel nach /boot schiebst, musst du noch /boot mounten!

jax

----------

## -=Daedalus#

@jay

sag das mal Gentoo. Folge zwar der Anleitung, aber es tretten immer wieder fehler auf. Schaffe zwar den ein oder anderen slebst, aber leider nicht alle. Müsst ihr wohl alle noch ein bisl leiden  :Wink: 

@KiLLaCaT

weiß ich, hab ja in der Anleitung eine passende beschreibung:

 *Quote:*   

> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *-=Daedalus# wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @KiLLaCaT
> 
> weiß ich, hab ja in der Anleitung eine passende beschreibung

 

kann schon sein, aber wie ich damals gentoo das erste mal installiert hab, is das noch net drinnen gestanden, und ich hab lange gebraucht, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass /boot nicht gemounted ist  :Wink: 

naja, werd mir dann auch wieder gentoo drauftun...

und nochwas: mach alsa erst _gaaanz_ am ende...

MfG

jax

----------

## -=Daedalus#

...aso, da kann ich ja von Glück reden. Mein wissen würde nicht reichen (noch nicht!!!) um merken das das gemacht werden muss. Ich würd aber sagen das die Anleitung immer noch nicht gaz stimmt, da z. B. folgendes (in rot) nicht geht:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich weis, da kommt auch irgent ein fehler. den hab ich bis jetzt _immer_ beim installieren gehabt. glaub, nur wenn man gentoo von einem bestehendem linux-system macht, kommt keine fehlermeldung.

jax

----------

